# Networkless?

## Gokudan

Hi there!

    Well, i was able to do my networkless amd64 gentoo install flawlessly, now it is time to emerge xorg, gnome, etc., but i can't since i think that altough i put my wireless card as the main network connection during install i am still not connected to the internet.

I ran /sbin/ifconfig and the result was this:

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:1C:23:0D:67:48

inet addr:169.254.241.72 Bcast: 169.254.255.255 Mask: 255.255.0.0

UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt: 18

The problem is, that's not the ip range my linksys wireless router gives to my network pc's, i think the wireless is hooked up to a nearby wirelesss network that's not my mine.

Is there anything i can do? What can i check?

BR's

GD.

----------

## slackline

You can use 'iwconfig' to see what your wireless is connected to.

You can then use 'iwlist scan' to see what available networks there are.

You then need to configure your network interface so that it is correctly started on booting.  You do this using /etc/conf.d/net and a good guide to how to write this is found in the example file which is located at /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example

You may also need to configure the software your using for managing your wireless, if its wpa_supplicant then you can to (in addition to setting options in /etc/conf.d/net) configure it by modifying /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> You can use 'iwconfig' to see what your wireless is connected to.
> 
> You can then use 'iwlist scan' to see what available networks there are.
> 
> You then need to configure your network interface so that it is correctly started on booting.  You do this using /etc/conf.d/net and a good guide to how to write this is found in the example file which is located at /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example
> ...

 

Hello there Slack!!!

Well...i just ran iwconfig and it says "-bash: iwconfig: command not found"

I have a Dell XPS m1710 laptop with the 3945 Wifi/bluetooth card, and then i tried to modprobe iwp3945 and i got "FATAL: Module iwp3945 not found"

I'll check the examples and try to emerge wireless..

Be back in a couple minutes then..

Thanks.

BR's 

GD.

----------

## slackline

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hello there Slack!!!
> 
> Well...i just ran iwconfig and it says "-bash: iwconfig: command not found"
> ...

 

Try it as root   :Wink:  (or use sudo if your so inclined).

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a Dell XPS m1710 laptop with the 3945 Wifi/bluetooth card, and then i tried to modprobe iwp3945 and i got "FATAL: Module iwp3945 not found"
> 
> 

 

No idea about that particular laptop/wireless card, but to see what modules are currently loaded simply use 'lsmod' and see if there is anything that is matching your wireless card.

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

>  *Gokudan wrote:*   
> 
> Hello there Slack!!!
> 
> Well...i just ran iwconfig and it says "-bash: iwconfig: command not found"
> ...

 

I tried as root  :Sad: 

i ran lsmod but i can't see every module, maybe there are a couple of screens, is there any way to pause it and hit a key to continue the list?

Thanks!

BR's

GD

----------

## slackline

Okay, iwconfig is part of the net-wireless/wireless-tools so it would be worth emerging these so that you can investigate whats going on.  On the flip side, it may be that you don't actually have anything installed to configure your wireless network card, hence why its not working and the IP address is some random one picked up from, err, "somewhere".[/list]

You can look at lots of output by piping it into less, so in this instance...

```

lsmod | less

```

On a more general note, it sounds like your doing a fresh install.  So a few questions...

 Did your wireless network work during installation?

 Which install method are you using?  (Don't use the LiveCD, but the Minimal install and the Handbook, there are lots of problems with the LIveCD).

 Did you pay particular attention to 3. Configuring your Network?

 Have you gone through Preparing for Wireless Access step-by-step?

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> Okay, iwconfig is part of the net-wireless/wireless-tools so it would be worth emerging these so that you can investigate whats going on.  On the flip side, it may be that you don't actually have anything installed to configure your wireless network card, hence why its not working and the IP address is some random one picked up from, err, "somewhere".[/list]
> 
> You can look at lots of output by pipping it into less, so in this instance...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, yes, i did a fresh install, and the first one i did that worked lol, i tried to install gentoo  2 years ago but with no results, i am a newbie to linux and also to gentoo, i tried ubuntu for a while but i wanted a challenge and better support with wine on Office 2007 (since it's better on gentoo than on ubuntu) plus i've heard marvelous things about gentoo and wanted to try it's power. Since my main network connection is wireless i had to do a networkless installation from live cd via command prompt with the dialog-installer (i think that was the command i entered).

- Nope, it never worked.

- I used amd64 networkless install.

- No, i haven't read the gentoo handbook amd64 yet.

- Nope.

What's your recomendation based on that my main connection is wireless? is there a way to do a install with the minimum CD and yet activate my wireless and do the stage 3 tarball installation?

I appreciate the time you are taking to advice me, thanks slack.

BR's

GD.

Edit: typos.

----------

## slackline

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, yes, i did a fresh install, and the first one i did that worked lol, i tried to install gentoo  2 years ago but with no results, i am a newbie to linux and also to gentoo, i tried ubuntu for a while but i wanted a challenge and better support with wine on Office 2007 (since it's better on gentoo than on ubuntu) plus i've heard marvelous things about gentoo and wanted to try it's power. Since my main network connection is wireless i had to do a networkless installation from live cd via command prompt with the dialog-installer (i think that was the command i entered).
> 
> - Nope, it never worked.
> ...

 

Cool, your lucky to have had success with the LiveCD, many people encounter lots of problems.

So at present you basically have a working system, but no wireless support.

If it were me, then I would get a wired connection sorted, just whilst resolving these problems.  Should be as simple as plugging the cable in and you'll be hot to trot (you may be able to install these packages from the LiveCD, don't know exactly whats included on it though).

Wireless under linux is perhaps one of the murkiest areas around   :Twisted Evil: 

But there is hope, once wired (or perhaps possible from the LiveCD) I'd emerge the wireless tools and perhaps wpa_supplicant...

```

emerge -av wireless-tools wpa_supplicant

```

(the -av means...a == ask before doing anything; v == be verbose and give lots of info on whats being pulled in and the flags).

Once you've got these installed you need to get ready to do some reading.  There are two threads here and here.  The later thread is more relevant and up-to-date and shows the way forward.

If your using a 2008.0 install CD then you should find that your running a new enough kernel.  Check by using 'uname -a' to list your current kernel version.  It needs to be > 2.6.24.  If this is the case then you now need to emerge the driver from portage with...

```

emerge -av iwl3945-ucode

```

As it seems your using genkernel you may find that the driver module is loaded and inserted automatically, you can check by using 'lsmod | grep -i iwl' to see if iwl3945 or similar is now listed.  If not you will need to insert it with modprobe iwl3945.

See how the above goes, I've no experience of ARCH="amd64" nor with this particular wireless card so you may find more useful comments by posting in the above thread, but feel free to post them here (but as I say I can't guarantee I'll know how to solve the problem).

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

>  *Gokudan wrote:*   
> 
> Well, yes, i did a fresh install, and the first one i did that worked lol, i tried to install gentoo  2 years ago but with no results, i am a newbie to linux and also to gentoo, i tried ubuntu for a while but i wanted a challenge and better support with wine on Office 2007 (since it's better on gentoo than on ubuntu) plus i've heard marvelous things about gentoo and wanted to try it's power. Since my main network connection is wireless i had to do a networkless installation from live cd via command prompt with the dialog-installer (i think that was the command i entered).
> 
> - Nope, it never worked.
> ...

 

My kernel is 2.6.24-r7, i used 2008. live cd and i have it with me right now.

so, i modprobe iwl3945 with no problem, is there a way to install the wireless tools and what i need with the live CD 2008? (i think it has everything)

the driver detected my wifi card perfectly  :Smile:  when i ran lspci it displayed:

0c:00.00 Network Controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

i can also see my ethernet card:

09:00.00 Ethernet Controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

wiii  :Very Happy: 

BR's

GD.

----------

## slackline

If you've successfully modprobe'd the wireless driver then you don't need to emerge it.

According to Networkless Install Handbook : 4. Wireless Networking it should simply be a case of emerge'ing it.  (Never used a LiveCD before for an install).  If you find this fails you have two options...

 Get a wired connection and then emerge -av wpa_supplicant wireless-tools

 Download the appropriate source tar-ball manually on another computer and then copy it to /usr/portage/distfiles/.  This could get messy though as there are dependencies, which in turn will require source tar-balls to be downloaded, which in turn...

The above page gives good advice on how to configure the device as well (using both wpa_supplicant and wireless-tools).  If you have WPA/2 enabled on your wirless router then you will have to use wpa_supplicant.

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> If you've successfully modprobe'd the wireless driver then you don't need to emerge it.
> 
> According to Networkless Install Handbook : 4. Wireless Networking it should simply be a case of emerge'ing it.  (Never used a LiveCD before for an install).  If you find this fails you have two options...
> 
>  Get a wired connection and then emerge -av wpa_supplicant wireless-tools
> ...

 

Does it mean that if i modprobe'd it that the drivers is already installed? 

I'll try to get the wired connection since it would be a hell for me to do it the other way hehe. right now i am using the router without wpa but i need to conf it that way since i'm getting some intruders on my connection, with wpa_supplicant can i use wep also? or just the WAP security?

besides wpa_supplicant and wireless tools is there any other good thing to emerge that's related to wireless connections? or that's it?

Man, you have helped me a lot, thanks!

BR's

GD.

----------

## slackline

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does it mean that if i modprobe'd it that the drivers is already installed? 
> 
> 

 

modprobe is used for inserting and removing modules from the kernel, so not only is it installed, its loaded into your kernel and running, hence why lspci now lists your wireless network card.

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll try to get the wired connection since it would be a hell for me to do it the other way hehe. right now i am using the router without wpa but i need to conf it that way since i'm getting some intruders on my connection, with wpa_supplicant can i use wep also? or just the WAP security?
> 
> 

 

Not sure if you can use WEP with wpa_supplicant, but I don't know why you'd bother since WEP is known to be inferior and easy to crack.

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> besides wpa_supplicant and wireless tools is there any other good thing to emerge that's related to wireless connections? or that's it?
> 
> 

 

There are quite a few different packages look in /usr/portage/net-wireless and in the relevant section at http://www.gentoo-portage.com/  You might also be interested in net-misc/networkmanager (or kde-misc/knetworkmanager if your using KDE).

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man, you have helped me a lot, thanks!
> 
> 

 

Not a problem.  If you've not done so yet I'd also 'emerge eix gentoolkit' two very useful tools under Gentoo.

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe is used for inserting and removing modules from the kernel, so not only is it installed, its loaded into your kernel and running, hence why lspci now lists your wireless network card.
> 
> 

 

     I have a question related to this, altough i modprobe'd it when i restart the system i can see my wireless card when i run lspci but iwl3945 is not there when i run "lsmod | grep i- iwl" is this an issue or it is this way? Sorry to ask such a simple question, but what can i say? i'm a total newbie..

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Not sure if you can use WEP with wpa_supplicant, but I don't know why you'd bother since WEP is known to be inferior and easy to crack.
> 
> 

 

No problem man, i already configured my Linksys Wireless Router with WPA Enterprise and make sure my dad's laptop (running xp) can see the network without any problem, so next step is to make Gentoo see it. Already emerged bot wireless-tools and wpa_supplicant just in case.

Related to the DE i'll be using Gnome instead of KDE, i'm more comfortable with it  :Smile: 

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Not a problem. If you've not done so yet I'd also 'emerge eix gentoolkit' two very useful tools under Gentoo. 
> 
> 

 

Thanks man i will.

Thanks for the help so far.

----------

## slackline

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
>      I have a question related to this, altough i modprobe'd it when i restart the system i can see my wireless card when i run lspci but iwl3945 is not there when i run "lsmod | grep i- iwl" is this an issue or it is this way? Sorry to ask such a simple question, but what can i say? i'm a total newbie..
> 
> 

 

Run 'update-modules' to make sure that all modules are loaded on booting, it will re-write the /etc/modules.conf file and any configuration options for specific modules are placed in /etc/modules.d/[module name] which are dealt with when running update-modules.

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No problem man, i already configured my Linksys Wireless Router with WPA Enterprise and make sure my dad's laptop (running xp) can see the network without any problem, so next step is to make Gentoo see it. Already emerged bot wireless-tools and wpa_supplicant just in case.
> 
> 

 

Cool, usually useful to disable encryption just whilst your getting things up and running and then enable it and troubleshoot any problems after that.

Have fun,

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Run 'update-modules' to make sure that all modules are loaded on booting, it will re-write the /etc/modules.conf file and any configuration options for specific modules are placed in /etc/modules.d/[module name] which are dealt with when running update-modules.
> 
> 

 

Just did it m restatard...and still the same, i still can see nothing when i type lsmod | grep -i iwl :'(

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cool, usually useful to disable encryption just whilst your getting things up and running and then enable it and troubleshoot any problems after that. 
> 
> 

 

Thanks i didn't think about that, was so into getting it to work that i forgot to disable it again.

BR's

GD.

----------

## Gokudan

I modprobe'd it again, and then used ifconfi wlan0 up, i can see now nearby wireless networks and then i type update-modules but still no luck when i restart.....i really dunno what could be wrong...

I hope you or anyone else can help me.

Btw, what's the difference between modprobe and modprobe -r ?? does it do something different like when in dos you ad a persisten route and need to use -p at the end of the sentence in order to keep it after restart?

BR's

GD.

----------

## slackline

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> I modprobe'd it again, and then used ifconfi wlan0 up, i can see now nearby wireless networks and then i type update-modules but still no luck when i restart.....i really dunno what could be wrong...
> 
> 

 

Can you post the output of 'cat /etc/modules.conf'?

Also whats residing in the modules folder for your current kernel?  Type 'uname -r' and then type 'ls -R /lib/modules/[output from uname -r]/' and post the details.

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Btw, what's the difference between modprobe and modprobe -r ??

 

If you use 'modrprobe [module]' then it inserts the module into the kernel for you, using 'modprobe -r [module]' removes it from your kernel.  For virtually every command at a prompt you can access the manual page by typing 'man [command]' (in this case 'man modprobe') and you will be shown all of the options and how to use a command (unless you've installed a system without documentation).

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you post the output of 'cat /etc/modules.conf'?
> 
> 

 

Yup...it says: No such file or directory...

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also whats residing in the modules folder for your current kernel? Type 'uname -r' and then type 'ls -R /lib/modules/[output from uname -r]/' and post the details.
> 
> 

 

Is there a way to save this output to a file and via lynx attach the file in this thread?

----------

## Gokudan

Well, i hate to say this, but at the moment i quit installing Gentoo Slack, the problem is, that i am installing it on my main PC wich is my laptop, it's my work tool and i can't afford being much more without a functional OS.

thanks a lot man, for all the help; maybe when i am on vacation will give it a shot, i guarantee i'll be back!!!

BR's

GD.

----------

## Gokudan

Well, i hate to say this,Slack but at the moment i quit installing Gentoo, the problem is, that i am installing it on my main PC wich is my laptop, it's my work tool and i can't afford being much more without a functional OS.

thanks a lot man, for all the help; maybe when i am on vacation will give it a shot, i guarantee i'll be back!!!

BR's

GD.

----------

## slackline

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yup...it says: No such file or directory...
> 
> 

 

I suspect thats why the module wasn't loaded on boot, although from earlier messages about pages and pages of modules it sounds as though your using genkernel, which I've never used and so am unfamiliar with how modules are loaded.

 *Gokudan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is there a way to save this output to a file and via lynx attach the file in this thread?

 

Whenever you want to save the output of a command you can use a pipe to send it to a file, e.g. 'ls -R /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r5/ > /tmp/modules-2.6.24' saves the list to the file /tmp/modules-2.6.24.  Not a great expert with lynx, but I'm sure there is something out there that Google can find on how to insert files.

Shame you've given up, sounds as though you were getting close.

Have fun,

slack

----------

## Gokudan

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Shame you've given up, sounds as though you were getting close.
> 
> Have fun,
> ...

 

Yeah man, it's a shame but as i feel proud to be this close and well my pc is my work tool, i work as a SAP BASIS consultant and frequently have to work at nights from home and weekends so....

It's not a good bye, it's a see ya soon to gentoo!

Thanks again.

BR's

GD.

----------

